# lost all of my links



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I recently suffered through a computer meltdown, and I have lost all of my bookmarks. The link to this forum was easy enough to remember, but there was a Glock Forum (not Glock Talk) that I also browsed from time to time that I can no longer find.

It had Glock in the name and was using vbulliten software. I'd very much appreciate any help in finding that forum.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have tons of gun forums saved - never knew about another Glock forum besides Glock, though. Sorry...

If ya need any others, I can probably help ya...


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I have tons of gun forums saved - never knew about another Glock forum besides Glock, though. Sorry...
> 
> If ya need any others, I can probably help ya...


Thanks. There are several GLock forums out there, but for some reason I can't find this one when I search. It had some play on the Glock name in the title.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Was this it? http://www.glockforums.net/

I use Firefox so I shouldn't have a problem shoul my computer crash. Of course i also have an IMac so odds are I won't crash... I hope.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Was this it? http://www.glockforums.net/
> 
> I use Firefox so I shouldn't have a problem shoul my computer crash. Of course i also have an IMac so odds are I won't crash... I hope.


That's not the one that I'm looking for, but thanks. I'll check it out.

I'm also using firefox, but I had to reinstall windows. I did manage to save all of the pics of my daughter and my papers from college just before I had to pull the plug.

I think it is my actual computer that is melting down. I've had to reinstall a second time, and its giving me all sorts of problems. I think a new laptop will be the order of the day soon. Thankfully, my wife's computer is okay other than missing some keys care of our two year old.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I thought with Firefox tags it was saved on a server and not your computer. My tags say http://del.icio.us/_username_. For example: I typed in http://del.icio.us/steve and it came up with a guy named Steve Cole. You can pretty much view anybody's tags. Best be careful what you tag or others may tell.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I thought with Firefox tags it was saved on a server and not your computer. My tags say http://del.icio.us/_username_. For example: I typed in http://del.icio.us/steve and it came up with a guy named Steve Cole. You can pretty much view anybody's tags. Best be careful what you tag or others may tell.


I never set up any sort of username.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> I never set up any sort of username.


That's too bad. I lost all mine when I went to Mac from PC. I didn't have Firefox at the time.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Was this it? http://www.glockforums.net/
> 
> I use Firefox so I shouldn't have a problem shoul my computer crash.


How is that? I downloaded the 2.0 version and I heard someone say something like that, but I am not sure how that works.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

It is on a server and not your hard drive. For example:http://del.icio.us/steve. If you type in this web address you will bring up this guys Firefox tags. I experimented last night and just started typing in names and found quit a few other peoples links. Cool ones too. I am far from a computer guy so maybe someone else can be more clear than I am on this stuff.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> It is on a server and not your hard drive. For example:http://del.icio.us/steve. If you type in this web address you will bring up this guys Firefox tags. I experimented last night and just started typing in names and found quit a few other peoples links. Cool ones too. I am far from a computer guy so maybe someone else can be more clear than I am on this stuff.


We are watching YOU! :smt120 :smt120


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I believe that the forum I have been looking for was at www.glockers.com

That appears to be a dead link now. Does anybody know what happened to it?


----------



## zipgraver (Aug 28, 2006)

Vom this is Zipgraver from Gun_lovers. The guys from Glokers.com came over to Gun_Lovers. You must know that since you're there.:mrgreen:


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

zipgraver said:


> Vom this is Zipgraver from Gun_lovers. The guys from Glokers.com came over to Gun_Lovers. You must know that since you're there.:mrgreen:


hehehe

I found that forum after I posted the above.


----------

